# Directions to Pisa Sosta please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone have directions to the Sosta at Pisa? We will be travelling from the S1 via Aurelia. 

We do not use sat nav. 

I know there is the underpass thing, but I can't recall the height etc

Cheers

Russell


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Russell, were there earlier in the year but came from North.

I guess you are coming from South so on SS1 keep on Viale Aurelia Nord until you get to roundabout crossing Vialle Della Cascine and head East towards centre, Bear Left on Via Padre Bruno Fedi, and then Left into Via Pietra Santini which takes you to underpass (was OK for us at 3m high) and turn Right into Coach Park, Sosta on right. We just parked there (with a fee) but you can stay overnight. Attendant on site during day, not sure about night.

I'm pretty sure single decker buses were going through underpass so should be OK. Have a good time there.

Gary


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Russell, I've just looked on Google Maps, streetview.

The sign at the head of the underpass shows a height limit of 3.30 metres, (following Gary's route above).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. We are coming from the North though, so any difference? 

Russell


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Russell, if you're coming down the SS1, gary's route is still good except you'll be turning left to the Via Della Cascine.

Picture of entry to underpass. Turn off Via Pietrasantina to Via Fazio degli Uberti. The sosta is behind the car park and coach park. Access through the car park.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Underpass*

Hi

Do I go under the underpass or not? Certainly we did not with coaches, but I have only parked at Pisa coach park twice, the last time in 2001!

Cheers

Russell


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, following the route you turn left and under the underpass. 

Have fun

Gary


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Underpass*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do I go under the underpass or not? Certainly we did not with coaches, but I have only parked at Pisa coach park twice, the last time in 2001!
> 
> ...


Was there last year, see the green hedges in the picture! there is no through road over the underpass.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I've been through that underpass with 3.00m 'van. Seemed plenty of clearance to me.


----------

